# Online-Handel: Verbraucherschützer monieren häufige Preisänderungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Online-Handel: Verbraucherschützer monieren häufige Preisänderungen*

						Die Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg hat in einem Untersuchungszeitraum von über einem Monat die Häufigkeit von Preisänderungen diverser Produkte untersucht. Dabei zeigten sich deutliche Unterschiede bei der Häufigkeit und der Höhe der Preisänderungen sowie teilweise Abhängigkeiten zur Tageszeit. Laut den Verbraucherschützern könnte durch die gängige Praxis Kunden auch vergrault werden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Online-Handel: Verbraucherschützer monieren häufige Preisänderungen*


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. August 2018)

*AW: Online-Handel: Verbraucherschützer monieren häufige Preisänderungen*

Aus dem Artikel geht leider nicht hervor, dass die häufigen Preisänderungen auf Algorithmen zurückzuführen sind. 

Hier ist das etwas besser beschrieben. 
https://www.handelsblatt.com/untern...tml?ticket=ST-472604-LAQKwdjMAeJAtDsIng0w-ap3

Das ganze nennt sich Dynamic Pricing.


----------



## Palmdale (6. August 2018)

*AW: Online-Handel: Verbraucherschützer monieren häufige Preisänderungen*

Scheinbar haben die noch nie getankt :p

Augen auf und wenns nicht dringend is, Preisalarm bei Geizhals


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. August 2018)

*AW: Online-Handel: Verbraucherschützer monieren häufige Preisänderungen*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Scheinbar haben die noch nie getankt :p
> 
> Augen auf und wenns nicht dringend is, Preisalarm bei Geizhals



Apropos Tanken. Wurde nicht mal ein Gesetz eingeführt, nach dem die Spritpreise nur noch einmal täglich geändert werden durften? Oder ist das im Sand verlaufen?


----------



## Elrank (6. August 2018)

*AW: Online-Handel: Verbraucherschützer monieren häufige Preisänderungen*

Ich habe hier zwei Tankstellen (Privat + Esso) in Sichtweite und deren Preisschilder. 
Esso ändert täglich mindestens 2 mal, meist 3 mal die Preise (~6..7 Uhr, ~17..18 Uhr sowie etwas später).
Die private ändert wie sie lustig ist.

BTT
Nicht nur Onlinehandel. Habe bereits einen Saturn/Mediamarkt gesehen welcher (beinahe alle) Artikel mit digitalen Preisschildern ausgestattet hat welche tatsächlich sich nach aktuellem Preis von bestimmten Onlineplatformen anpassen. So waren die Kameras (habe ich mal beobachtet über Zeit) jeden Tag auf dem aktuellen Preis bei Amazon. Waren sie dort reduziert - waren sie es im Saturn ebenso.


----------



## INU.ID (6. August 2018)

*AW: Online-Handel: Verbraucherschützer monieren häufige Preisänderungen*

Hat man sich mal die Preise in unterschiedlichen Accounts angeschaut? Mir war so als würde nicht jedem Kunde immer der gleiche Preis angezeigt...


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. August 2018)

*AW: Online-Handel: Verbraucherschützer monieren häufige Preisänderungen*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mir war so als würde nicht jedem Kunde immer der gleiche Preis angezeigt...


 Das ist so.
Wenn du Dich mit einem Apple-Gerät anmeldest, erhältst Du andere Preise, als mit Windows oder Android.
Neulich kam von 3sat oder so ein ausführlicher Bericht darüber.


----------



## Palmdale (6. August 2018)

*AW: Online-Handel: Verbraucherschützer monieren häufige Preisänderungen*

Accounts weniger, aber manche Preise werden in  Shops nur angezeigt, wenn man z.B. über Geizhals kommt

@Oberst Klink

Ne, hat man nur überlegt. Jetz isses ja die volle Transparenz durch die Preismeldestelle, die jeder per App abrufen kann. Jede Tankstelle muss jedwede Preisänderung in den Hauptspritsorten mitteilen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. August 2018)

*AW: Online-Handel: Verbraucherschützer monieren häufige Preisänderungen*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Jede Tankstelle muss jedwede Preisänderung in den Hauptspritsorten mitteilen.


 Was nützt Dir das im Höchstpreisgebiet (Thüringen, Franken)?


----------



## Maverick3k (7. August 2018)

*AW: Online-Handel: Verbraucherschützer monieren häufige Preisänderungen*

Man sollte eher solche Dinge von Shops wie Mindfactory unterbinden, mehrere Shops inkl. identischen Artikelnummern. Such was bei vibuonline raus, ändere die Domain zu Mindfactory.de um (ohne den Rest zu ändern) und man sieht das gleiche Produkt. Preise unterscheiden sich nur um 0,0*x*


----------



## Wired (7. August 2018)

*AW: Online-Handel: Verbraucherschützer monieren häufige Preisänderungen*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Man sollte eher solche Dinge von Shops wie Mindfactory unterbinden, mehrere Shops inkl. identischen Artikelnummern. Such was bei vibuonline raus, ändere die Domain zu Mindfactory.de um (ohne den Rest zu ändern) und man sieht das gleiche Produkt. Preise unterscheiden sich nur um 0,0*x*


Das liegt allein daran das Vibu Online und auch Drive City zu Mindfaktory  gehören und seit der massiven Preiserhöhung bei den VKs (bei Vibu & Drive) kauf ICH bei den 3 stores überhaut nix mehr!


----------



## Palmdale (7. August 2018)

*AW: Online-Handel: Verbraucherschützer monieren häufige Preisänderungen*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was nützt Dir das im Höchstpreisgebiet (Thüringen, Franken)?



Nichts, war aber auch nicht wertend gemeint. Es lässt sich jedoch ableiten, dass man erstens in nur einer Stadt Preisunterschiede von 5 Cent und mehr haben kann (wenn man darauf Wert legt) und zweitens immer abends tanken sollte


----------



## Zsinj (7. August 2018)

*AW: Online-Handel: Verbraucherschützer monieren häufige Preisänderungen*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Accounts weniger, aber manche Preise werden in  Shops nur angezeigt, wenn man z.B. über Geizhals kommt


Womit man als Kunde geradezu genötigt wird über diverse Preisvergleichsseiten zu kommen. Was für Händler eigentlich "lose lose" bedeutet.


----------



## tandel (10. August 2018)

*AW: Online-Handel: Verbraucherschützer monieren häufige Preisänderungen*

Ich sehe da kein größeres Problem. Noch nie war der Markt so transparent wie heute. Geizhals oder Mydealz bieten die Möglichkeit, die aktuellen Preise mit Bestpreisen zu vergleichen. So kann man entscheiden, ob man etwas zu einem höheren Preis sofort will, oder ob man noch warten kann, bis es wieder einen Bestpreis gibt. Benachrichtigung einschalten und abwarten.


----------

